# What Do You Use For Ice-fishing Line??



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

I've had problems in the past with a few different types of ice line and the main problem is that the line twist and wraps together creating a huge mess so i want to know what you guys use


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

i would say try some fireline micro ice. i use 6 pounds.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

4 and 6 pound fireline


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

Had the exact same problem, switched to Fireline and took care of it. Its a bit tougher to cut as compared to a monofilamnet line so have sharp clippers on hand but I woulnd't use anthing else.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Fireline all the way. I really like the sensitivity aspect because of the minimal stretch.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I used fireline for a while, and though I hate to talk bad about my summer brand of line, I was just not impressed with the ice line. I found it retained water and froze to my reel. Bad news for a guy like me who jumps around a lot, and runs out of the shelter to check holes when it gets boring.

I like Berkley Micro Ice Cold Weather, but not below 4 lbs, otherwise it is too dang small for my clunky hands to handle.


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

Fireline hands down, no twist, great feel, 2-6 pound and if fish are extremely finicky, back to back uniknot or spider hitch, can't remember which one, with 4-8 pound berkely vanish, can get those finicky panfish to go when not much else will


----------

